# Canis > Saksa lambakoerte kennel Unerschrocken / Питомник немецких овчарок Unerschrocken >  V-pesakond/ V-помёт 31.01.2011

## Tatjana

*V-pesakond/ V-помёт, рожденные 31.01.2011*

Отец:* TROYEN'S MARKKA* /Финляндия/
Мать: *Unerschrocken Pica* /Эстония/

Родились 3 кобеля и 4 суки.
Их результаты:
*VARKO* /Екатеринбург/ IPO-3, HD:A, ED:0, SG, Kkl. 2
*VUG* /Нарва/
*VOLAN* /Эстония, харью р-н/
*VITA* /Таллинн/ IPO-3, HD:A, ED:0/1, SG, Kkl. EST-1
*VALLY* /Таллинн/ КК-2, HD:C, ED:0
*VELYS* /Таллинн/ KK-1
*VERENA* /Таллинн/

----------

